
Aura: Find the purpose of your day, get things done, and become your best self - leedanieljk
http://www.auratech.io
======
philiphodgen
Cost: create yet another username/password combination, get emails, be
required to surmount yet another learning curve, spend money in the future,
tolerate imperfect product, and change my behavior to suit the software.

Benefit: vague hope of unspecified future benefit in indeterminate parts of my
life of unclear magnitude.

Assessment: marketing failure.

Decision: pass.

~~~
philiphodgen
This is not meant as snark. This is meant for the builders of this product to
understand that they are doing this backwards.

The received wisdom in startup land of MVP = launch early, build a landing
page and collect emails and all that . . . it is bullshit and abuses the
customer base.

Alternate idea -- become a fountain of demonstrated benefits. Tell people
about the 10x value they will get if they can live through your costs.

Suggested alternative: blog and blog and blog and blog and video and tell
people and talk and talk and talk. The people who sign up to hear you talk
about the benefits will be your customers.

The pent-up desire will be palpable. Or the indifference will be palpable. And
you will have your market intelligence.

Edit: and with this strategy, you don't even have to build your product. Yet.
(But you must be confident that you CAN).

